# [ Suche ] Max Payne 2 ( Erstausgabe )



## doceddy (20. Juli 2009)

Suche die Erstausgabe von Max Payne 2. Es MUSS also die CD-Version sein, in einer Ausklappbaren Verpackung. Zustand sollte sehr gut sein.


----------



## mizZschwaben (21. Juli 2009)

doceddy am 20.07.2009 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Suche die Erstausgabe von Max Payne 2. Es MUSS also die CD-Version sein, in einer Ausklappbaren Verpackung. Zustand sollte sehr gut sein.



was krieg ich dafür


----------



## doceddy (21. Juli 2009)

Bei Amazon kriegt mans schon ziemlich billig. Ich würde dir 13€ inkl geben.


----------



## eXitus64 (22. Juli 2009)

doceddy am 21.07.2009 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amazon kriegt mans schon ziemlich billig. Ich würde dir 13€ inkl geben.




ich hätte auch die erstausgabe anzubieten


----------



## doceddy (22. Juli 2009)

Sorry, da war jemand schneller


----------

